
Why is Scribd so hot? (includes funding details) - mattjaynes
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/25/scribd/
======
pg
The answer is one word: traffic.

Any startup that gets huge traffic (except from porn or "illegal" music
sharing) will have VCs all over them.

As a first approximation it's as simple as that. If you have a lot of traffic
you matter, and if not, you don't.

~~~
mattjaynes
Amen to that. Those guys have done an amazing job. What especially impressed
me was how involved they are in their own community. I posted a presentation
on scribd on APIs and one of the founders (Jared) commented on it personally.
A little thing, but very impressive to me.

------
Mistone
go Scribd! A "funding frenzy" is a new term for me, but must make the founders
pretty happy.

------
dawie
Scibd is hot because its a brilliant idea (that no-one thought of) and its
extremely well executed.

